# Немецкий аккордеон - хочу опознать



## Shaman (4 Янв 2020)

Доброго дня! До недавнего времени играл на зеленом аккордеоне 3/4 (достался от знакомого реквизитора, года полтора играл на нём без особых проблем), пока не начались проблемы, мешающие игре, такие как плохая компрессия, дребезжащие язычки (4 шт), один вообще отваливается постоянно, и ещё и механика на басу стала западать (вот приколитесь, играешь ты такой играешь на сцене, и тут хренак септаккорд залип...и не отлипает зараза... лучше б штаны упали). Так как у меня сейчас активный период записи, останавливаться не могу, потому быстро нашёл Weltmeister Stella 4\4 за 25... вполне приличное состояние. Вопросов несколько:
1. Что из себя представляет зеленый аккордеон, и стоит ли вкладываться в его ремонт?
2. Если ремонт выделки не стоит, то сколько может составлять цена продажи подобного на Авито?
3. Сурдина на Стелле. При переключении особой разницы не заметил. Или она работает на конкретных тембрах? В остальном аккордеон по сравнению с зелёным радует гораздо больше.
4. Несколько мне кажется глуховат звук на Стелле. Особенность модели? В остальном тембры нравятся.


----------



## vev (4 Янв 2020)

Тот же Вельт, только на 20 лет старше...
Нравится Стелла, вот и забудьте о зеленом старье. Продать его нереально. Чинить - просто выбросить деньги. Может кто из благотворителей 300р и даст, но я б не дал...


----------



## ugly (5 Янв 2020)

Если прозвучали слова "сцена" и "запись", то о какой Стелле может быть речь?
Это инструмент любительский, максимум для самодеятельности. Звуки издаёт, и ладно.
Направление выступлений-то какое?


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Янв 2020)

Зелёного- в деревню. На нём можно играть только частушки и только под сильным градусом)… .
Стелла за 25 должна быть в ОЧЕНЬ достойном состоянии. Вскрывать, ковырять, искать дефекты. Потом на каждом регистре проверять звучание каждой ноты. Смею заверить- ни одна Стелла без капиталки этот тест не пройдёт. Будут не звучащие язычки, будут сипы и хрипы, будут расстроенные нотки...


----------



## Shaman (6 Янв 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Если прозвучали слова "сцена" и "запись", то о какой Стелле может быть речь?
> Это инструмент любительский, максимум для самодеятельности. Звуки издаёт, и ладно.
> Направление выступлений-то какое?


На аккордеоне в основном кабак. Запись - клавишные партии, где нужен аккордеон. Вст и синтезаторы ненавижу. Стелла на данный момент гораздо лучше зелёной тоски, до итальянцев финансово ещё расти и расти.


----------



## Shaman (6 Янв 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Зелёного- в деревню. На нём можно играть только частушки и только под сильным градусом)… .
> Стелла за 25 должна быть в ОЧЕНЬ достойном состоянии. Вскрывать, ковырять, искать дефекты. Потом на каждом регистре проверять звучание каждой ноты. Смею заверить- ни одна Стелла без капиталки этот тест не пройдёт. Будут не звучащие язычки, будут сипы и хрипы, будут расстроенные нотки...


В целом нотки строят все, ничего не хрипит и не икает. Данная Стелла как раз таки капиталку и прошла. Единственное нарекание вызывает ми-бемоль в самом низу при включённом втором от пикколо регистре на пиано - ненужный розлив звучит. В остальном пока Стелла более чем играбельная.


----------



## ugly (6 Янв 2020)

Тут одним инструментом не обойтись.
В кабаке играть нужно что полегче. Может, имеет смысл МИДИ для трехголосого аккордеона или вообще Роланд.
А для записи звук нужен, тут наоборот - ломаная дека, вес.


----------



## Shaman (6 Янв 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Тут одним инструментом не обойтись.
> В кабаке играть нужно что полегче. Может, имеет смысл МИДИ для трехголосого аккордеона или вообще Роланд.
> А для записи звук нужен, тут наоборот - ломаная дека, вес.


Пока финансово не потяну. У меня основной инструмент это связка из клавиш Ямаха Тайрос 5 и М-аудио 88. Аккордеон больше дополнительный инструмент. Ну и для акустических версий годится весьма.


----------

